# 40 watt standard house bulb



## sinister_sav (Apr 28, 2007)

i use a standard 40 watt house bulb for my growing, and it works great. 
i have it in a medium sized box (16inw x 18L x 2fth) and it stays a cool 80 degreeze all day and night. which requires steady watering. would another type of bulb/ligting source be better?


----------



## Draston (Apr 28, 2007)

standard bulbs are horrible, read a little. Good lord I could go on...

you are using a 40 watt bulb when you could use a 20 watt cfl and use less power and get the same results.... all you should use is floros cfl's and hid or a nice hps system when lighting plants. Normal house bulbs should be left at that, lighting a house.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 28, 2007)

sinister_sav said:
			
		

> i use a standard 40 watt house bulb for my growing, and it works great.
> i have it in a medium sized box (16inw x 18L x 2fth) and it stays a cool 80 degreeze all day and night. which requires steady watering. would another type of bulb/ligting source be better?


 
Yes, lighting is pretty much known with current equipment that is available. You need 3,000 to 5,000 lumens per/sq ft of plant canopy.

What size is your grow area?

What are you growing in? Dirt? What kind?

Containers, what size?

Can you snap a pic for us to see?


----------

